

Sperm Donor Charged For Child Support By Lesbian Couple - Olshansky
http://global.christianpost.com/news/kansas-charges-sperm-donor-for-child-support-after-parents-seek-financial-help-87637/

======
noonespecial
Here's an interesting take on the situation that postulates this as a possible
veiled attack on same-sex marriage. It also states more clearly that it is, in
fact, the state that is taking this action against the will of the child's
adoptive mothers.

[http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/31/kansas-sperm-donor-
to-s...](http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/12/31/kansas-sperm-donor-to-same-sex-
couple-readies-for-child-support-fight/)

Heh, Fox News, of all sources.

------
cesther
Title of HN post is misleading, it is the state that is seeking to have the
sperm donor support the child not the child's mothers.

------
Shank
So, if I'm reading this right, they didn't use a state approved doctor during
the process, and that's why the contract has been deemed invalid? I can
somewhat understand this, but it still seems peculiar as to why that would
have happened in the first place.

~~~
anigbrowl
The state wants people to go through a licensed medical professional in order
to minimize the administrative cost of fact-finding. For one thing, cases like
this can result in near-endless litigation that imposes a substantial cost on
the court system; more frequently, people may make bogus claims about non-
responsibility in order to evade their child support obligations, so basically
the state says that the burden of proof is on the donor, and the standard of
proof is confirmation from a state-licensed medical professional.

Yes, it assumes the worst about people and effectively invalidates a whole
swathe of private contractual arrangements, but experience sadly suggests that
the honor system doesn't work very well in this area.

~~~
dromidas
I get the feeling that using the error of not going to a licensed doctor is
equivalent to traffic lawyers getting you off the hook of a ticket because the
cop didn't attend his yearly radar gun training. Meaning if they couldn't get
them on this technicality, they would have just found another one.

